# Equity Media sets auction date for stations



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

That date is April 16, also known as Thursday. Sounds like they will all be on the block. Minimum bids range "from $750,000 for KAMT Amarillo and $1.5 million for KKYK Little Rock to as little as $50,000."

Not too much more here and here:
http://www.broadcastnewsroom.com/articles/viewarticle.jsp?id=712582
http://www.televisionbroadcast.com/article/78062


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey, let's all chip in and by a TV station. Whadda you say? :hurah:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm game!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I've got a couple a bucks.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I just wrote RTN asking them to buy our local equity station and put RTN back on it 
I miss RTN, and cant pick up AMC3 strong enough to get it.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> I just wrote RTN asking them to buy our local equity station and put RTN back on it
> I miss RTN, and cant pick up AMC3 strong enough to get it.


I had a pretty strong signal on it, up until a couple of weeks ago. Now the quality is down to around 35 and the picture freezes every few seconds making it unwatchable. I have no idea what happened. Everything else on the system is running as good as it always has.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm all in favor of buying the DBSTalk Posters' Station!  But even if we scrounge up 50 grand, we'll probably need to know how much it costs to broadcast a signal OTA, plus how much it costs to carry a 24/7 satellite signal. So we all can watch, of course!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

bruin95 said:


> Hey, let's all chip in and by a TV station. Whadda you say? :hurah:


I've got some money......oh ..wait.....I have to eat. Sorry.:lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

FTA Michael said:


> I'm all in favor of buying the DBSTalk Posters' Station!  But even if we scrounge up 50 grand, we'll probably need to know how much it costs to broadcast a signal OTA, plus how much it costs to carry a 24/7 satellite signal. So we all can watch, of course!


Your also forgetting the $20 Million per year we will have to pay the CEO of our new corporation.  I'll do it for $10 Million.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Your also forgetting the $20 Million per year we will have to pay the CEO of our new corporation.  I'll do it for $10 Million.


I'll do it for $500,000 a year.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

A true example of the free market at work.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Richard King said:


> Your also forgetting the $20 Million per year we will have to pay the CEO of our new corporation.  I'll do it for $10 Million.





BubblePuppy said:


> I'll do it for $500,000 a year.


I'll do it for $1.00. Of course, I will be entitled to a small bonus. Let's say 5% of all the govt. handouts our station qualifies for 

Note: I do have the necessary experience having been a Station GM during the last century and am actually willing to do it


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Thursday came and went, and Television Business Report says in a five-sentence story that "most" of the stations were successfully auctioned off. The sale raised $21 million. Daystar bought "about a dozen" (what, you couldn't count past 10?) stations, the most of any single buyer, for $7.4 million.

The sale brokers are still negotiating on a few of the stations.


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

The article linked below has a complete list of buyers so far:

http://www.rbr.com/tv-cable/tv_deals/14101.html


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

WBIF is now owned by Daystar Television (Word of God Fellowship) along with WNGS and KQUP which will be airing mostly Daystar. The Montana Fox stations are now owned by Max Media.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Broadcasting and Cable suggested that Equity Media had over 100 channels at auction (Wikipedia says 119), and that the un-auctioned channels were still available. No word on any further sales.

Wikipedia also said that Equity Media is now in Chapter 7, but I couldn't find any other source that didn't say Chapter 11.


----------

